# What about Palladium/Silver, silver dipped capacitors?



## austexjwlry (Jun 7, 2007)

I googled palladium capacitors and came up with many manufacturers' specifications, including pictures of same! They are the little rectangular guys all over most of your boards. They use palladium/silver because the boards run too hot for tin/lead solder. Some manufacturers tried to switch to a nickel alloy because of the cost of palladium but have run into reliabilty problems. 

I separate/collect them using a foredom tool (like a dremel) with cone shaped diamond burs from Harbor Freight sets.I always wear a respirator but create a lot of dust. Doesn't amount to much but since I already have the boards...!

I also collect the mostly orange(some green) silver dipped caps. They are the little flat round disc shaped guys predominantly found on monitor,t.v.boards etc. Not much value maybe 1 to 2 grams of silver per lb of caps but it takes just seconds to clip them off putting them in a jar. Google them for pictures from different manuf.

Platinum, tantalum caps same thing.

I have read that one of the largest uses of platinum is in lcd displays in electronics,and automotive dashboard displays. I suppose you would crush the glass then use familiar techniques. Does anyone have any information?

Thanks for all the information. Just trying to contribute a little myself.

Wayne


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 7, 2007)

Wayne,
I think the platinum is used in the making of the LCD
and other glass products, as in the equipment not in the
final product, but I may be wrong.
Jim


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 7, 2007)

These are what I'm wondering about?Like little glass sandwiches with some metal in between! Shiney like silver or palla., possibly plat.?


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 24, 2007)

There are other industrial trials that are currently underway using gold catalysts, including the control of mercury emissions from coal-fired power stations, applications in ‘green’ chemical production and in the clean-up of polluted water, to name just a few. If you are working in the world of chemistry this really is a hot topic at the moment, and with such a ‘groundswell’ of activity it bodes well both for creating new applications that will demonstrate the importance of gold to everyday life.



A functional benefit from using gold can also be demonstrated in the liquid crystal display market. This market has grown rapidly in the last 10 years including displays for televisions, mobile phones, cameras, and medical equipment. Some performance limitations remain in LC technology though, and to address these limitations U.S based company, Solaris Nanosciences, is pursuing the development and eventual large-scale manufacturing of gold nanostructures specifically engineered for liquid crystal display applications. These rod structures, or nanorods, can be added into liquid crystals to significantly improve display performance in terms of viewing angle, brightness and power consumption.


----------



## Charlena (Jun 24, 2007)

is that what yer saying ralphie?
:?:


----------



## aflacglobal (Jun 24, 2007)

NO i wish i could come up with these things. lol

I read it somewhere and pasted to my files. Sorry i don't have the source.

But i think it is up to date and comes from a good source. ( I don't read any other types )

Ralph


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm new on this forum, but I was reasearching this same subject but didn't find much information. Hope this is helpful:

http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/platinum/myb1-2006-plati.pdf

It mentions Platinum is consumed in the production of liquid crystal. I was wondering if lcd's really had platinum or other metals, would it be worth extracting, and how to..?

More goverment information on platinum:
http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/platinum/

Other metals and mireals:
http://minerals.usgs.gov/minerals/pubs/commodity/


----------



## Irons (Apr 15, 2008)

aflacglobal said:


> There are other industrial trials that are currently underway using gold catalysts, including the control of mercury emissions from coal-fired power stations, applications in ‘green’ chemical production and in the clean-up of polluted water, to name just a few. If you are working in the world of chemistry this really is a hot topic at the moment, and with such a ‘groundswell’ of activity it bodes well both for creating new applications that will demonstrate the importance of gold to everyday life.
> 
> 
> 
> A functional benefit from using gold can also be demonstrated in the liquid crystal display market. This market has grown rapidly in the last 10 years including displays for televisions, mobile phones, cameras, and medical equipment. Some performance limitations remain in LC technology though, and to address these limitations U.S based company, Solaris Nanosciences, is pursuing the development and eventual large-scale manufacturing of gold nanostructures specifically engineered for liquid crystal display applications. These rod structures, or nanorods, can be added into liquid crystals to significantly improve display performance in terms of viewing angle, brightness and power consumption.



Gold catalyst for converting CO to CO2, coming soon to your converter.


----------

